# Ridgid Table Saw TS3612 vs Ridgid TS3650



## theeveningwood (May 22, 2015)

Hey guys...I've spent some time searching, but wanted to hear some firsthand experience opinions. I'm looking at buying a used table saw, either the Ridgid TS3612 or Ridgid TS3650. Any preference one over the other?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Can only give you info on the Ridgid TS3650, which IMO is a great TS for the $. Sturdy and strong enough to (always) take whatever cutting is required, and easy to move with the built in mobile base. Be safe.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

The solid cast iron wings are much nicer than the grated ones IMO. The 3612 was the last of the US made saws, which may give it some build quality advantage, but since both have a good track record, I'd take the solid wings if the price is close. Either should do well with good alignment and proper blade choice.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Still with us Eveningwood?


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

If the condition of both saws is about equal you probably can't go wrong choosing either one. I like the fact that the 3612 is at least partially made in the USA and has a made in USA Emerson motor vs the 3650's made in China saw and motor. All in all though both saws are pretty much equal and your decision might be just as easy as which one will cost you less.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

the 3612 carries a lifetime guaranty against manufacturers defect regardless of who owns the saw. what that's worth on a saw that's ~ 12 years old is up to the buyer. but, assuming both saws are in comparable operating condition, id take the 3612.


----------



## Woodsci (May 3, 2016)

I just checked with Rigid and I was told they have no transferable warranties regardless of when or where the tool was manufactured.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Woodsci said:


> I just checked with Rigid and I was told they have no transferable warranties regardless of when or where the tool was manufactured.


that's not what's written in my saw's owners manual. and the owners manual for the Ridgid 6" jointer. this guaranty pre-dates Ridgid's current policy and it's LSA. the gray tools produced by Emerson Electric for Ridgid, carry a lifetime guaranty that's attached to the tool, not the owner.

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/full-lifetime-warranty

http://www.ridgidparts.com/pdf/TS36120.pdf (see back cover of OM).


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

notskot said:


> Still with us Eveningwood?


....nuther hit and run. :frown2:


----------



## Woodsci (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for the links toolguy1000. With the information you provided, I purchased a TS3612 that looked almost mint for $300. A cheap Harbor Freight stacking dado set was included. The blade wrench was missing.
IF I have to go to the Home Depot for any workmanship issues, I'll have the documents.
It was my belief that early on in Home Depots exclusive on Ridgid tools that the Lifetime Guarantee followed the tool.
I only posted what I was told by a Home Depot employee in the warranty department.
Thanks, again.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Woodsci said:


> .................. The blade wrench was missing............................



Just get yourself a 1-1/16" combination wrench and you'll be good to go.


----------

